# Postcounterroulette



## Naarg (29. Juli 2009)

*Worum geht es? *
Mit Hilfe der letzten beiden Zahlen deines Postcounters ermittelst du eine Zahl. Dann befolgst du die Anweisungen die auf dieser Zahl stehen, und editierst Sie in deinen Beitrag. 

Edit: Um die Regel zu verdeutlichen, seht ihr die Zahl Links unter meiner Gruppe? zB 14*37*. Wir verwenden jetzt die 37 um auf die Tabelle zu würfeln.

_
01. Einige Zeilen deines Lieblingsauthor vor dem 18 Jahrhundert.
02. Zeiche Cthulhu in Paint. Poste hier.
03. Linke ein Clip zu deinem Lieblingsfilm.
04. Was für einen Traum hattest du letzte Nacht? Erzähl!
05. Kritisiere den Poster über dir
06. Poste eine Top Ten deiner liebsten Fruchtarten!
07. Was ist dein Lieblingskleidungsstück? Erzähl!
08. Schreibe einen kleine Text über deine letzten 10 Jahre.
09. Beschreibe in 3 Sätze das böste was du je getan hast.
10. Erkläre deinen Längsten Bann. Falls du noch keinen hattest Würfle neu.
11. Poste deinen aktuellen Stundenplan. Falls du keinen hast erzähle von deinem Tagesablauf.
12. Poste eine Episode seiner Lieblingserie.
13. Poste mindestens 2  Bilder von einer Spinne hier.
14. Dein Liebster reim, schreib Ihn rein!
15. Poste deinen IQ und versuche uns in 2 Sätzen zu überzeugen, dass er wirklich so hoch ist.
16. Beschreibe deine Gesundheit im Moment auf einer Scala von 1 bis 10.
17. Poste deinen BMI (Body Mass Index)
18. Trolle einen anderen User hier. 
19. Tippe das Wort "Mississipi" so oft und so schell du kannst, bis du einen Rechtschreibfehler machst.
20. Schreibe einen Brief an Zam. Du musst Ihn nicht absenden, aber hier Posten.
21. Poste dein Geburtsdatum, dein Herkunftsland
22. Rechtfertige deinen Politischen Standpunkt in maximal 3 Sätzen
23. Zeichne einen Beliebigen PC Spielehelden in Paint und poste hier.
24. Schreibe auf, was du am anderen Geschlecht am attraktivsten findest.
25. Linke uns deinen liebsten Youtubeclip.
26. Warum ist ein Land besser als andere Länder? Verwende maximal 3 Sätze.
27. Schreibe einen Fiktiven leibesbrief an eine Moeglichst Buffedweit-Bekannte Perosehnlichkeit, om user oder nicht. (by dragon1)
28. Poste deine Mailadresse (Falls du das nicht willst erkläre in maximal 2 Sätzen warum)
29. Wer waren die Helden deiner Kindheit?
30. Poste dein Lieblingszitat
31. Erzähle deinen Lieblingswitz.
32. Poste das Bild des Schrecklichsten Aliens das du finden kannst.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
34. Einen Satz über das schrecklichste Restaurant in dem du je warst.
35. Was hast du in den letzten 24 Stunden gegessen? Erzähl!
36. Trolle den Threadersteller (Naarg)
37. Poste ein Zitat aus Twillight
38. Zeichne in 5 Min ein Selbstportrait. Poste es(!)
39. Spiele ein Onlinespiel bei dem es Punkte gibt. Mache ein Bild vom Punktestand und poste Ihn hier.
40. Poste ein Bild von deinem Lieblingsessen
41. Wie 40, blos Getränk
42. Gehe zurück ins Forenspielforum, öffne einen zufälligen Thread und Poste den erst besten Kommentar
43. Poste Bilder von Tabletopspielen. 
44. Poste ein Bild von deinem liebsten Körperteil. (Ihr wisst ja, Brüste, Schwänze und ähnliches sind Tabu)
45. Poste Wikipediainformationen zu einem beliebigen Thema
46. Besuche uns im IRC.
47. Poste mindestens 4 Vornamen von Familienmitgliedern.
48. Was war der peinlichste Moment in deinem Leben? Erzähl!
49. Welches Politische Ideal ist dir am nächsten? Ezähle!
50. Scanne ein Körperteil, poste es hier. Falls du kein Scanner hast verlasse Buffed für 24 Stunden.
51. Springe zu 33.
52. Mache einen Poster hier drinnen Komplimente.
53. Strg+V dann absenden.
54. Dein Lieblingsmusikal? Erzähl!
55. Poste das hübscheste Bild da du finden kannst.
56. Schreibe in den Pikachu Thread hier in den Forenspielen. Linke dann zu deinem Beitrag.
57. Beschreibe den Gefährlichsten Moment in deinem Leben, maximal 3 Sätze.
58. Heule über WoW, Herr der Ringe, die soziale Verarmung der Jungend oder was auch immer dir gerade auf dem Herzen liegt.
59. Poste das Lustigste Bild das du auf der Festplatte hast.
60. Erkläre, ob die X-Box oder die PS3 besser ist in 3 Sätzen.
61. Poste deine zu letzt besuchte Schule. (gerne auch mit link)
62. Poste etwas, das eindeutig auf deine Lieblingsfarbe verweist.
63. Poste ein Bild des anderen Geschlechts. Beschreibe es knapp.
64. Wie Alt willst du werden? Erzähl =)
65. Erläutere deine religiose Einstellung.
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
67. Einen Satz aus deinem Lieblingsbuch posten.
68. Wohin wirst du gehen, falls es ein Leben nach dem Tod gibt?
69. Das liebste Brettspiel deiner Jugend?
70. Beschreibe eine beliebige Erfahrung. Ersetze jedes Wort das möglich durch Schlumpf, ohne dass der Text seinen Sinn verliert.
71. Danke Naarg und seinem Freundeskreis für die fast 4 Stunden die wir auf dieses Spiel verwendet haben.
72. Erzähle eine EPISCHE Geschichte. Maximal 1000 Wörter.
73. Was für ein Sternzeichen hast du?
74. Poste da letzte Bild das du gesehen hast.
75. Schreibe einige Sätze eines berühmten Werkes um. Poste hier.
76. Poste dein liebstes Interview mit einer beliebigen Person.
77. Tippe deinen Namen mit der Nase.
78. Poste ein Bild deines Lieblingstiers.
79. Wie ist das Universum entstanden? Maximal 5 Sätze.
80. Poste deine Zukunftspläne.
81. Welcher Künstler hat dich geprägt? Erzähle.
82. Poste ein Zitat oder ein Bild deines Lieblingswissenschaftlers.
83. Linke uns die Webadresse deiner Arbeit/Schule/Uni usw
84. Poste das schönste Wort das du kennst.
85. Nehmen wir an, du hättest ein Kind, würdest du es taufen lassen? Begründe. (by Riesentrolli)
86. Poste ein Item aus der Wowdatenbank von Buffed.
87. Ezähle von deinen schlechten Angewohnheiten.
88. Ein Bild deines liebsten Philosophen hier, jetzt!
89. Isst du deinen Cheesburger mit oder ohne Gurke? Rechtfertige dich!
90. Rechtfertige deine PCsucht.
91. Der Verstöhrenste Moment deines Lebens in 2 Sätzen.
92. Linke zu einem Film auf den du dich freust.
93. Linke zu einem Spiel auf das du dich freust.
94. Poste das hässlichste Bild das du finden kannst.
95. Das beste Lied das du je gehört hast? Begründe.
96. Poste 3 Sätze die du sehr häufig verwendest.
97. Was ist das größte, dass du im Internet geleistet hast?
98. Zitiere einen Politiker.
99. Erst 1 dann 12, dann 33. Ärgere dich über die Willkür des Erstellers.

00. GZ!!!! Du darfst dir einen beliebigen Eintrag in dieser Liste ändern.
_ Copyright by Naarg


----------



## Naarg (29. Juli 2009)

_*BEISPIEL:*_

_rolling!_
<-- da steht 28.



> 28. Poste deine Mailadresse (Falls du das nicht willst erkläre in maximal 2 Sätzen warum)


Ich möchte meine Mailadresse nicht posten, weil die eh in meinem Buffed Profil drinnen steht. Auserdem betreiben böse Menschen bösen Datenklau wenn man nicht aufpasst. :3

Prinzip verstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann los!


----------



## Night falls (29. Juli 2009)

They see me rollin'

EDIT:



> 32. Poste das Bild des Schrecklichsten Aliens das du finden kannst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (29. Juli 2009)

sry falsch gemacht..


----------



## Anduris (29. Juli 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 62. Poste etwas, das eindeutig auf deine Lieblingsfarbe verweist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juli 2009)

05. Kritisiere den Poster über dir

Ich hasse Lambos :O


----------



## Night falls (29. Juli 2009)

> 05. Kritisiere den Poster über dir
> 
> Ich hasse Lambos :O


Wie um alles in der Welt kommst du auf 05? Ich glaube du hast das Spiel nicht ganz verstanden :>
Du hättest 22 machen müssen.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wie um alles in der Welt kommst du auf 05? Ich glaube du hast das Spiel nicht ganz verstanden :>
> Du hättest 22 machen müssen.




Achso, ich dachte ich soll sie zusammenzählen :O Wieso schreibt man nicht einfach die letzten beiden Zahlen statt ermitteln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






23. Schreibe dem Threadersteller (Naarg^^) wie toll er ist.

Du bist echt klasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

_rolling!_

<-02

Cthullu? Kenn ich nicht. (Ich hoffe, dafür muss ich mich nicht schämen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Anduris (29. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es sau doof, dass man nur alle 8 Stunde teilnehmen darf!
Machen wir es doch so, dass mind. 3 Member dazwischen gepostet haben müssen pls! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

/rnd 100

62. Poste etwas, das eindeutig auf deine Lieblingsfarbe verweist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xandy (29. Juli 2009)

96.


1.Ich geh ne rauchen.
2.Ich gehe mal kacken.
3.Hab ich nen Hunger.

´MfG Xandy


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juli 2009)

59




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juli 2009)

_44. Poste ein Bild von deinem liebsten Körperteil. (Ihr wisst ja, Brüste, Schwänze und ähnliches sind Tabu)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Kruschkrusch (29. Juli 2009)

> _23. Schreibe dem Threadersteller (Naarg^^) wie toll er ist._



Naarg ich schreib dir was:

wie toll er ist


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

54. Dein Lieblingsmusikal? Erzähl!

Irgendetwas von einem Kleinen Fisch der Regenbogenschuppen gefunden hat oder so^^ Da war ich 7 und hab dabei mitgemacht, getanzt und gesungen (War schulprojekt) *schnief* *nostalgie xD*


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Juli 2009)

Trommelwirbel!

72. Erzähle eine EPISCHE Geschichte. Maximal 1000 Wörter.

nee komm das ist nicht dein ernst?


----------



## Da_Profet (29. Juli 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 72. Erzähle eine EPISCHE Geschichte. Maximal 1000 Wörter.
> [/i]  Copyright by Naarg



eine Geschichte selber erzählen wird schwer (is ja auch verdammt früh), aber stattdessen verlinke ich mal ne nette Geschichte die ich in einem Forum gelesen habe. (ich hoffe das geht ok)
Ist eine Geschichte die im Warhammer 40k universum angelegt ist.
http://www.gw-fanworld.net /showthread.php?t=115951 

mfg


----------



## Naarg (29. Juli 2009)

> Ich finde es sau doof, dass man nur alle 8 Stunde teilnehmen darf!
> Machen wir es doch so, dass mind. 3 Member dazwischen gepostet haben müssen pls!


 Wenn dieses 8 Stunden limit nicht da zwischen liegen würde könnte man ja einfach die liste von oben nach unten Abarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






bkeleanor schrieb:


> Trommelwirbel!
> 
> 72. Erzähle eine EPISCHE Geschichte. Maximal 1000 Wörter.
> 
> nee komm das ist nicht dein ernst?


 Da steht maximal :>


----------



## claet (29. Juli 2009)

*bling*

** edit **



> 07. Was ist dein Lieblingskleidungsstück? Erzähl!



bei mir jetzt?! ähh - ich hab echt keine ahnung xD
bei meiner freundin steh ich auf hotpants, bhs und korsagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss ich das jetzt noch erläutern? ne is klar, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (29. Juli 2009)

Rollin' again!


> 31. Erzähle deinen Lieblingswitz


Also gut, ein Polizist stoppt ein Auto mit 4 Rentnern die mit 80 über den linken Streifen der Autobahn dümpeln.
P: "Entschuldigen Sie, Sie fahren viel zu langsam, Richtgeschwindigkeit auf diesem Autobahnabschnitt sind 130 km/h!"
Renter: "Aber das hier ist doch die A80, hier darf man doch nur 80 fahren..."
P: "Aber nein mein Herr. Die A80 ist nur der Namen der Straße, die tatsächliche Geschwindigkeitsvorgabe sehen sie auf den roten Schildern die links am Straßenrand stehen."
R: "Achsoooo.... na gut das ich das weis. Vielen Dank mein Herr."

Der Polizist will den Herren gerade weiter fahren lassen, da fällt Ihm das zitternde Rentnerpärchen auf dem Rücksitz auf.
Polizist zum Fahrer: "Nanu was ist denn mit denen los?"
Darauf hin der Fahrer: "Naja, wir kommen gerade von der B240!"


----------



## claet (29. Juli 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Wenn dieses 8 Stunden limit nicht da zwischen liegen würde könnte man ja einfach die liste von oben nach unten Abarbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



btw.
nein, da posts hier im forenspiele bereich nicht gezählt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juli 2009)

*argh* 72 nicht 73^^  Geschichte wird schnell editiert

ok, eine Epische Geschichte soll ich erzählen...puh

Es war ein mal ein junger, unglaublich gut aussehender Mann, namens Illuminatos - ach Gott, mir fällt gerade nichts gescheites ein, sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem schönes Forengame


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Juli 2009)

/roll



> 58. Heule über WoW, Herr der Ringe, die soziale Verarmung der Jungend oder was auch immer dir gerade auf dem Herzen liegt.


Lauter kiddis in WoW, HdRO ist einfach nur schlecht, die soziale Jugend verarmt anhand dieser dummen spiele, und mir liegt gerade nix anderes auf dem Herzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Juli 2009)

*dice*

...

*edit*
_... 7 + 3 = 0 ... Muaha ... Jackpot!

Ich will "23. Schreibe dem Threadersteller (Naarg^^) wie toll er ist." ändern ... und zwar in "23. Poste (d)einen Lieblingsquote aus bash.org."_


----------



## Naarg (29. Juli 2009)

Du musst aber einen 00 hinten haben.
in deinem fall wäre die nächste möglichkeit 34*00* und die übernächste 35*00*


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 81. Welcher Künstler hat dich geprägt? Erzähle.


Ich hasse Kunst.


----------



## Night falls (29. Juli 2009)

> *edit*
> ... 7 + 3 = 0 ... Muaha ... Jackpot!


Wie zur Hölle kommen alle darauf, dass man die Quersumme aus den letzten beiden Postcoutnerzahlen bilden muss?
Versucht mal damit auf ne 54 oder 90 zu kommen O.o


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Juli 2009)

och kein problem night, da multipliziert man dann einfach :-)


----------



## chopi (29. Juli 2009)

They see me rollin!
97. Was ist das größte, dass du im Internet geleistet hast?
Spam.Immerwieder gerne.


----------



## Forenliebling (29. Juli 2009)

_69. Das liebste Brettspiel deiner Jugend?__

Ork Ärgere dich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_


----------



## Night falls (29. Juli 2009)

They hatin'



> 33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.


70+33= 103 -> 03



> 03. Linke ein Clip zu deinem Lieblingsfilm.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

/rnd 100

66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66
66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers.
33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.
33+33 = 66

"someone didn't think something through here"


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

EPSICH!!! 

naja.../random 00-99
*Trommelwirbel*

OMG WOHO OLEOLEOLEOLEOLE!!!
Gewonnen zomg!

00. GZ!!!! Du darfst dir einen beliebigen Eintrag in dieser Liste ändern.


Statt 27. Finde einen Todesrechner (wann wirst du Sterben?) und Poste das Ergebniss. Pass auf dass du in keine Abzockfalle gerätst.
Jetzt:
Schreibe einen Fiktiven leibesbrief an eine Moeglichst Buffedweit-Bekannte Perosehnlichkeit, om user oder nicht.


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

_/rnd_

<- 04. Was für einen Traum hattest du letzte Nacht? Erzähl!

Kann mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Juli 2009)

/roll
60. Erkläre, ob die X-Box oder die PS3 besser ist in 3 Sätzen.


XBox ist besser.
Warum? -> Die ganzen Spiele, die früher mal PS only waren, werden der reihe nach von MS gekauft, und kommen nun nicht mehr auf der PS raus (z.B.: Ace Combat, DoA). Außerdem gibt es wenige Spiele, die für PS only kommen, bei XBox aber nen Haufen Deshalb finde ich, dass die XBox besser ist.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wie zur Hölle kommen alle darauf, dass man die Quersumme aus den letzten beiden Postcoutnerzahlen bilden muss?
> Versucht mal damit auf ne 54 oder 90 zu kommen O.o


Also entweder stands im Originalpost unverständlich und es wurde jetzt editiert oder ich wurde beim Querlesen der ganzen Punkte mit Addieroptionen verwirrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/roll

... 73



> 73. Was für ein Sternzeichen hast du?


Wayne?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

/rnd 100

79. Wie ist das Universum entstanden? Maximal 5 Sätze.

anscheinend durch den urknall.


----------



## chopi (29. Juli 2009)

98. Zitiere einen Politiker.

_"I see no difference between the invasion of Iraq and the invasion of Poland in 1939."_
*Scott Ritter (ex Iraq weapons inspector)*


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2009)

42. Gehe zurück ins Forenspielforum, öffne einen zufälligen Thread und Poste den erst besten Kommentar

Hattest Du schon einmal einen imaginären Freund/Freundin?


----------



## Anduris (30. Juli 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 76. Poste dein liebstes Interview mit einer beliebigen Person.


hab kein Lieblingsinterview.. -.-


----------



## Crackmack (30. Juli 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 35. Was hast du in den letzten 24 Stunden gegessen? Erzähl!




Hmmm irgend was Fleischiges was weiss ich auch nich genau ne menge Chips und fast meine Tastatur o.O


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2009)

/roll
61. Poste deine zu letzt besuchte Schule. (gerne auch mit link)


Berufsschule für Informationstechnik www.bsit.at


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## chopi (30. Juli 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> /roll
> ... 73
> Wayne?



Aber schön mitmachen ne?


----------



## Naarg (30. Juli 2009)

t*rolling*
 Der wahre Schwabe trinkt: (wenn auch kein Märzen, aber mir hat das Bild von der Flasche gefallen^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. Juli 2009)

_/random_

11. Poste deinen aktuellen Stundenplan. Falls du keinen hast erzähle von deinem Tagesablauf.

Ich habe Ferien. Also kein Stundenplan.

Entweder mach ich etwas mit Kollegen, ich sitze vor dem PC oder ich schlafe.


----------



## Davatar (30. Juli 2009)

_70. Beschreibe eine beliebige Erfahrung. Ersetze jedes Wort das möglich durch Schlumpf, ohne dass der Text seinen Sinn verliert._
Das ist mal ne Aufgabe...

Also gut, neulich schlumpfte ich in den Schlumpfmarkt und wollte mir schlumpfige Schlumpfella erschlumpfen. Das kennt Ihr Schlümpfe bestimmt alle auch, denn die Schlumpfella wird aus schlumpfiger Schlumpfolade hergestellt. In der Werbung von ProSchlumpf sagen sie ja meist "Schlumpf Dir Schlumpfuella aufs Brot!". Auf alle Fälle war da tatsächlich sone hübsche Schlumpfine an der Kasse. Die sah soooo schlumpfig aus, ich war ganz hin und weg! Da hab ich dann voll vergessen, ihr noch Schlumpfgeld für die tolle Bedienung zu schlumpfen. Ich verschlumpfter Schlumpf hab aber überhaupt nicht dran gedacht, sie nach ihrer Schlumpfy-Nummer zu fragen. Drum dacht ich mir, vielleicht kennt sie ja einer von Euch Schlümpfen hier im Forum.
Wenn sie einer kennt, bitte bitte, gebt mir ihre Schlumpfy-Nummer!

Hier ein Bild von ihr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juli 2009)

würfeln

80. Poste deine Zukunftspläne.

Ja also...meine Zukunft sieht düster aus...hab meinen Job hingeschmiessen und fang gleich ma an mit meinem 3 Jahre Vollzeitstudium.


----------



## Night falls (30. Juli 2009)

Nette Geschichte, Davatar :>




> 33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.


Ich sollte mehr in anderen Foren posten x)

33+80=113 -> 13



> 13. Poste mindestens 2 Bilder von einer Spinne hier.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2009)

Mal sehn


14. Dein Liebster reim, schreib Ihn rein!
Rosen sind Grau, Veilchen sind Grau, ich bin Farbenblind, das weisst du genau.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2009)

/rnd 100

90. Rechtfertige deine PCsucht.

irgendwie muss ich ja mit anderen kommunizieren. und außerdem bilde ich mich fort. das muss man heutzutage um in der schule mithalten zu können.


----------



## Anduris (30. Juli 2009)

80. Poste deine Zukunfstpläne

Also, ich möchte eine Ausbildung als Koch machen und dann irgendwann ins Ausland gehen.
Am liebsten nach Spanien, denn ich liebe dieses Land einfach.


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2009)

/roll

65. Erläutere deine religiose Einstellung.


puh...
Also:
Ich bin Römisch-Katholisch. Bin sowohl getauft und auch gefirmt.
Ich glaube an Gott, habe aber meine Zweifel was die Bibel und die Institution Kirche angeht. Bei den 4 (?) Übersetzungen ist sicherlich bereits so viel verloren gegangen, dass man dem, was in der Bibel steht nicht ohne sich seine eigenen Gedanken gemacht zu haben glauben kann (Nicht mal der lateinischen Ausgabe, denn die wurde ja auch schon vom Hebräischen übers Arabische (oder so ähnlich) übersetzt.)
Desweiteren weiß ich nicht, was die Kirche (im Mittelalter vor allem) dazu gedichtet und weg gestrichen hat. Deswegen Misstraue ich der Kirche und der Bibel bis zu einem gewissen Grad.
Ich gehe (unter anderem auch wegen der erläuterten Gründe) nur genau 1x im Jahr in die Kirche.
Hoffe das war soweit verständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Naarg (31. Juli 2009)

roll roll roll ya boat :O *sing*

Das Lieblingsmusikal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde sagen Stomp (falls das zählt) . War in London in dem kleinem Theater in dem das Original aufgeführt wird. Total geile Stimmung und die Leute sind auch gut drauf, waren glaubich nur 13 Pfund eintritt, hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. stomplondon.com die Website 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Youtubelink hier, unbedingt auf HQ stellen.


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2009)

/roll

67. Einen Satz aus deinem Lieblingsbuch posten.


x_X ich bin in der Arbeit...
Ich poste es von daheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2009)

_74. Poste da letzte Bild das du gesehen hast._

Eigentlich wärs ja ein Werbebanner, aber da dies gegen die Forenregeln verstösst hab ich drauf gewartet, ein richtiges Bild zu finden, das keine Werbung ist. Avatare sind ja eigentlich auch doof, daher das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (31. Juli 2009)

will mitmachen =)



Naarg schrieb:


> 38. Zeichne in 5 Min ein Selbstportrait. Poste es(!)



Ach du heilige scheiße xD
brb

*edit*
lol - ein meisterwerk


----------



## dragon1 (31. Juli 2009)

mal sehn


23. Schreibe dem Threadersteller (Naarg^^) wie toll er ist.
Ich hasse dich...du bist toll.


----------



## Naarg (31. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube, die 23 streiche ich :-/

NEU





> 23. Zeichne einen Beliebigen PC Spielehelden in Paint und poste hier.


 tu es dragon1


----------



## Night falls (31. Juli 2009)

> 33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.


33+62=95



> 95. Das beste Lied das du je gehört hast? Begründe.


Uff... Ne schwere Sache nen all-time Lieblingslied zu definieren weil sich mein Geschmack dauernd ändert.
Ich glaube ich wähle "Stairway to heaven" von Led Zeppelin, weil ich da viele der ersten Ausflüge mit meinen Kumpels mit verbinde.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Juli 2009)

23. Zeichne einen Beliebigen PC Spielehelden in Paint und poste hier.
http://img66.imageshack.us/i/pacmanl.jpg/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. Juli 2009)

29.öhm....bin noch recht jung....mhh...darth Vader!


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2009)

/rnd 100

93. Linke zu einem Spiel auf das du dich freust.

http://www.3drealms.com/duke4/


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (31. Juli 2009)

[Doppelpost warum auch immer]


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (31. Juli 2009)

Edit:
36. Trolle den Threadersteller (Naarg)

lmao, wasn sinnloser thread ey... is ja voll lame!!11
xD


----------



## dragon1 (31. Juli 2009)

/random 0-100

30. Poste dein Lieblingszitat
Im Moment ist es wohl "We are the Pkunk, Pkunk we are" aus StarCon2


----------



## Naarg (1. August 2009)

you see me rollin'


> 63. Poste ein Bild des anderen Geschlechts. Beschreibe es knapp.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beschreibung: DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU (alles klar jetzt? :3)
btw, Das war das einzige Jungefreie Bild das ich in meinem /b/ Ordner gefunden habe.


----------



## picollo0071 (1. August 2009)

/roll

75. Schreibe einige Sätze eines berühmten Werkes um. Poste hier.

x_X
das ist n scherz -.-
Da ich weder künstlerisches Talent hab, noch diese zeug bisher gelesen hab, schreib ich was auf meinem T-Shirt steht:

Two beer, or not two beer, that's the question.
The answer is near.... It's three beer.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## picollo0071 (1. August 2009)

x_X
und dann noch ein doppelpost -.-'
sry


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

_35. Was hast du in den letzten 24 Stunden gegessen? Erzähl!_


hmmm...okay also gestern zum Frühstück ein Mandelhörnchen... oder 2... oder 3...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Mittag geil leckers, saftige Steak. Mjam!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Abendessen hab ich gevespert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute mogen hab ich noch nix gegessen, hohl ich aber gleich nach!

Hab ich das jetzt richtig gemacht?​


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (1. August 2009)

/roll


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (1. August 2009)

<h1 id="firstHeading" class="firstHeading">Fritz Loose</h1> 		 			<h3 id="siteSub">aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie</h3> 			 									Wechseln zu: Navigation, Suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fritz Loose 1930   *Fritz Loose* (* 25. Januar 1897 in Brüx, Böhmen, Österreich-Ungarn), &#8224; 24. Dezember 1982 in Freiburg im Breisgau) war ein deutscher Flugpionier, der durch Rekorde und seine Tätigkeit für Junkers bekannt wurde.


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*
  [Verbergen] 
1 Leben und Wirken
2 Pilot bei Junkers
2.1 Transatlantikflug
2.2 Fernost
2.3 Flugkapitän

3 Nachkriegszeit
4 Rekorde
5 Literatur
6 Weblinks
     //  


* Leben und Wirken  [Bearbeiten]*
 Nach Absolvierung einer Bürgerschule erfolgte die Ausbildung zum Techniker auf der Königshöhe in <a href="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2F%26amp%3Bquot%3Bhttp%3A%2F%2Fde.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FTeplice%26amp%3Bquot%3B" target="_blank">Teplitz. Im 1. Weltkrieg nahm er als Kriegsfreiwilliger bei der Kriegsmarine u.a. auf dem Kreuzer _Lützow_ an der Skagerrakschlacht teil. Anfang 1917 ließ er sich zur II. Seefliegerabteilung versetzen. Dort erfolgte eine Praktische Schulung in der Seeflugstation Wilhelmshaven auf einem 3-stieligem Friedrichshavener Doppeldecker mit 150 PS - Benz-Motor. zum Abschluss war Loose als Stationsflieger der Bombenschule für Beobachter an der Ostsee eingesetzt.Im Frühjahr 1918 wurde er als Frontflieger bei der Nordsee-Flugstation Helgoland eingeteilt, dann nach List auf Sylt, wo er bis Kriegsende Seeaufkärung flog und das goldene Seeflieger-Abzeichen erhielt.

 Nach der Entlassung aus dem Militärdienst war Loose bei der Freiwilligen Nordsee-Flieger-Abteilung zur Unterstützung der Minensuchverbände in der Nordsee. Ende September 1920 wurde jedoch durch die Alliierten ein generelles Flugverbot verhängt und die Flugzeuge zerstört. 1920 erhielt er eine Anstellung in Dresden in der Abteilung Kraftfahrwesen beim Polizeipräsidium. In der Freizeit arbeitete er mit am Bau des ersten Segelflugzeugs des Flugtechnischen Vereins in den Werkstätten der TH Dresden. Dieses trug den Namen "Schweinebauch" und war ein einstieliger Doppeldecker. Fritz Loose wurde bei diesem Verein bald Flugwart und machte die Anfänge des Segelflugs in Deutschland mit. Loose erhielt den Segelfliegerausweis mit der Nr. 23, ausgestellt am 17. Juni 1922.

 Bisher war Loose nur Flugzeuge aus Holz und Leinwand geflogen. Die Landung des Junkerspiloten Wilhelm Zimmermann 1922 mit dem Ganzmetallflugzeug Junkers F13 auf der Elbe inspirierte ihn zur Bewerbung in der Abteilung Luftverkehr bei Junkers.

 </a>


* Pilot bei Junkers  [Bearbeiten]*
 Im Januar 1923 erhielt Loose im <a href="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2F%26amp%3Bquot%3Bhttp%3A%2F%2Fde.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FJunkers_Flugzeug-_und_Motorenwerke%26amp%3Bquot%3B" target="_blank">Junkers-Stammwerk eine praktische und umfangreiche Ausbildung zum Flugzeugführer und bestand die Flugprüfung zur Erlangung des zivilen Luftfahrerscheins in Berlin. Sein erster Überlandflug führte mit einer Junkers F13 mit einem Mercedes 160 PS-Sechszylinder von Dessau nach Berlin. Er arbeitete als Versuchsflieger im Auftrag der Reichswehr, überführte Maschinen von Junkers zu den Auftraggebern. In Stockholm erhielt dabei den schwedischen Luftfahrerschein. Weitere Flüge führten nach &#304;zmir und nach Spanien. Er beteiligte sich an Verwundetentransporten für das spanische Rote Kreuz an der Marokko-Front beim Krieg gegen die Rifkabylen.

 Nach der Fusion (1926) von Junkers-Luftverkehr und der Deutschen Luftreederei Aero Lloyd zur Deutschen Luft Hansa blieb Loose Werksflieger bei Junkers. Vorführungen, Überführungen, Einflüge und Rekordflüge verschiedener Typen gehörten zu seinen Aufgaben. Auch flog er als Chefpilot Professor Junkers persönlich in der F 13-Direktionsmaschine mit dem Kennzeichen D-282 (bis 1929).

 </a>


* Transatlantikflug  [Bearbeiten]*
 Angeregt durch <a href="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2F%26amp%3Bquot%3Bhttp%3A%2F%2Fde.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FCharles_Lindbergh%26amp%3Bquot%3B" target="_blank">Charles Lindbergh Atlantiküberquerung in West-Ost-Richtung startete Fritz Loose zusammen mit Hermann Köhl und Freiherr von Hünefeld mit der Junkers W33 "Bremen" und mit der "Europa" mit Cornelius Edzard, Johann Risticz und dem Journalisten Knickerbocker zu der ungleich schwierigeren Ost-West-Passage. Aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen und technischer Probleme musste der Flug der speziell ausgerüsteten Junkers W 33 abgebrochen werden. Am 12. April 1928 startete dann die Crew Köhl, von Hünefeld und dem in Irland zugestiegenen James C. Fitzmaurice zur erfolgreichen Atlantiküberquerung nach 37 Stunden Flugzeit. Ein weiterer Versuch am 4. Oktober 1927 mit einer dreimotorigen Schwimmer-Flugzeug Junkers K30 endete bei den Azoren durch Propellerbruch.

 </a>


* Fernost  [Bearbeiten]*
 1928 erfolgte die Überführung von drei Junkers-Flugzeugen nach <a href="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2F%26amp%3Bquot%3Bhttp%3A%2F%2Fde.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FChina%26amp%3Bquot%3B" target="_blank">China. Dabei wurden die Junkers W33 per Schiff nach Shanghai transportiert, während Loose und seine Monteure mit der Transsibirische Eisenbahn und Schiff reisten. Der Überführungsflug mit einer Maschine nach deutschen und französischen Generalstabskarten ging ohne Wetterbericht in das 1000 km entfernte Luoyang in der Provinz Henan. Dort wurden Offizierspiloten des lokalen Militärgouverneurs eingewiesen und geschult. Die beiden anderen Flugzeuge wurden zwischenzeitlich nach den Philippinen verschifft, da sie sonst von den Chiang Kai-shek-Truppen beschlagnahmt worden wären.

 </a>


* Flugkapitän  [Bearbeiten]*
 Am 1. März 1930 wurde Fritz Loose zum <a href="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2F%26amp%3Bquot%3Bhttp%3A%2F%2Fde.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FFlugkapit%25C3%25A4n%26amp%3Bquot%3B" target="_blank">Flugkapitän der Junkers Flugzeugwerke ernannt. Vom Aero-Club von Deutschland wurde er zum Inspektionsflug des Europa-Rundfluges 1930 mit einer Junkers A50 betraut. Eine Teilnahme am eigentlichen 10.000 km - Rundflug wurde ihm von der Wettbewerbsleitung verwehrt, da er die Strecke schon geflogen war und so im Vorteil war. Anschließend unternahm Loose eine Reise in die USA zur Teilnahme an den "National Air Races" in Chicago auf einem Flugzeug der italienischen Savoia-Marchetti-Werke.

 1931 war Loose als Flugzeugführer der Junkers-Flugzeugabteilung(Jfa) beschäftigt. In dieser Funktion wurde ein in England zugelassener Tragschrauber Cierva-Autogiro C-19 Mk III im Auftrag der Deutschen Lufthansa von Fritz Loose bei vielen Flugtagen vorgeführt und erregte Aufsehen. Insgesamt flog er diese Maschine ca. 30 Stunden und legte dabei rund 4500 km zurück. Sie war Vorläufer heutiger Hubschrauber. Bei der Luftfahrt-Werbeaktion "Die Deutsche Jugend" von Hajo Folkerts, Schwiegersohn von Prof. Junkers, übernahm er die Führung der 6-sitzigen Junkers F13 von A. Grundke und führte bis 1933 12000 Starts und Landungen auf über 70 provisorischen "Flugplätzen" mit über 80000 Kindern bzw. Jugendlichen durch.

 1933 wurde Loose Ausbildungsreferent und Fluglehrer beim Deutscher Luftsport-Verband in Dresden. 1934 bis 1938 baute er einen Missionsflugdienst für die LUTHERAN CHURCH (ALC) mit einer umgebauten Junkers F13 in Neu-Guinea auf. Nach der Rückkehr nach Deutschland 1939 war Fritz Loose bis 1945 Einflieger und Flugbetriebs-Leiter bei den zwischenzeitlich verstaatlichten Junkers-Werken in Dessau, Bernburg und Leipzig. Dort flog er ca. 1000 Junkers Ju 88 ein.

 </a>


* Nachkriegszeit  [Bearbeiten]*
 Die Zeit nach dem Kriege verbrachte Loose bei Verwandten im <a href="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2F%26amp%3Bquot%3Bhttp%3A%2F%2Fde.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FErzgebirge%26amp%3Bquot%3B" target="_blank">Erzgebirge und flüchtete 1952 in die Bundesrepublik Deutschland. 1955 kam Fritz Loose nach Bonn-Hangelar und übernahm das Amt eines Flugplatzleiters, das er bis 1968 innehatte. Er erwarb nochmals den neu eingeführten Privat-Führerschein für Piloten. Außerdem war er ehrenamtlicher Beauftragter der Luftaufsicht und Mitglied des Prüfungsrates für Motorflug des Regierungspräsidiums in Düsseldorf. Mit seiner Pensionierung übersiedelte er nach Freiburg im Breisgau, wo er am 24. Dezember 1982 verstarb.

 </a>


* Rekorde  [<a href="http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Fritz_Loose&action=edit&section=7" title="Abschnitt bearbeiten: Rekorde">Bearbeiten]*

1927, 21. März: Rekordflug mit einer Junkers W 33 zusammen mit Karl Schnäbele mit 500 kg Zuladung nach 22 h, 11 min, 45 sec und 2735 km zurückgelegt
1927, 30. März: Welthöchstleistung: Alleinflug mit Junkers W33 Wasserflugzeug mit 500 kg Nutzlast zwischen Dessau und Elster 14 Std. in der Luft gehalten und dabei 1700 km zurückgelegt und die bisherigen Rekorde eines Amerikaners und Italieners um das Doppelte überboten.
1927, Juli: Als Test für einen Atlantikversuch stellten die Testpiloten Johann Risticz und Cornelius Edzard mit der Junkers W33 den bis dahin geltenden Dauerflug-Weltrekord von 52 Stunden ein, während Fritz Loose mit Hermann Köhl auf der zweiten W 33 durch Motorschaden notlanden mussten.

Um die Formatierung hab ich mich jetzt nicht bemüht. :>


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2009)

/rnd 100

97. Was ist das größte, dass du im Internet geleistet hast?

mein blog, der hier nix verloren hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (1. August 2009)

72. Erzähle eine EPISCHE Geschichte. Maximal 1000 Wörter.

(xP) Es war einmal ein Forenuser der zu dieser Tat die er machen musste einen Post schrieb und somit seine Tat erfüllte! ENDE


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

14. Dein Liebster reim, schreib Ihn rein!

Öhh... soll ich jetzt die ganze Puckrolle aus "Ein Sommernachtstraum" reinschreiben? okay, ich schreib mal meine Lieblingsstelle rein.
"Du hast mich wohl erkannt
Schabernack der Nacht werd ich genannt"


----------



## riesentrolli (2. August 2009)

/rnd 100

00. GZ!!!! Du darfst dir einen beliebigen Eintrag in dieser Liste ändern.

85. Bist du Getauft? --> 85. nehmen wir an du hast ein kind, würdest du es taufen lassen? begründe!


----------



## Night falls (2. August 2009)

blub



> 38. Zeichne in 5 Min ein Selbstportrait. Poste es(!)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (2. August 2009)

Roll...

EDIT:


> 25. Linke uns deinen liebsten Youtubeclip.



*klick*


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

_55. Poste das hübscheste Bild das du finden kannst._

Öhm. Haltet mich jetz bitte nicht für eine Satanistin, aber ich finde dieses Bild gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (3. August 2009)

Zwischenruf:


> Öhm. Haltet mich jetz bitte nicht für eine Satanistin, aber ich finde dieses Bild gut:


Wieso sollten wir dich für eine Satanistin halten? Da ist absolut garnichts satanistisches an dem Bild O.o
Da ist ein Schutzzeichen gegen das Böse und 2 Flügel. ô.o


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. August 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 85. Nehmen wir an, du hättest ein Kind, würdest du es taufen lassen? Begründe. (by Riesentrolli)



Ich würde es Neltharion Arthas Daffner taufen lassen. 
Der Grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. August 2009)

/roll

75. Schreibe einige Sätze eines berühmten Werkes um. Poste hier.

Two beer or not two beer - that's the question...


----------



## x3n0n (3. August 2009)

C:\Windows\Temp

48.

Versehentlich die Bewbz einer Frau angefasst


----------



## Da_Profet (3. August 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 75. Schreibe einige Sätze eines berühmten Werkes um. Poste hier.




Ich bin der Geist, der stets verneint!
Und das mit Recht; denn alles, was entsteht,
Ist wert, daß es zugrunde geht;.
Drum besser wärs, wenn nichts entstünde.
So ist denn alles, was ihr Sünde,
Zerstörung, kurz das Böse nennt,
Mein eigentliches Element.

-Faust


----------



## Night falls (4. August 2009)

rollin'



> 47. Poste mindestens 4 Vornamen von Familienmitgliedern.



Jan, David, Fabian, Pierre

Meiner ist darunter.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (4. August 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 48. Was war der peinlichste Moment in deinem Leben? Erzähl!



Naja ich bin mal mit den ganzen Bein in eine Güllegrube stecken geblieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (4. August 2009)

/roll 00

--> 92: Linke zu einen Film, auf den du dich freust.


----------



## bkeleanor (4. August 2009)

1,2 polizei
3,4

86. Poste ein Item aus der Wowdatenbank von Buffed.

Donnerzorn, Gesegnete Klinge des Windsuchers
Wird beim Aufheben gebunden
Einzigartig
Einhändig	Schwert
44 - 115 Schaden	Tempo 1,90
+ 16 - 30 Naturschaden
(53,9 Schaden pro Sekunde)
+5 Beweglichkeit
+8 Ausdauer
+8 Feuerwiderstand
+9 Naturwiderstand
Benötigt Stufe 60
Gegenstandsstufe 80
Trefferchance: Deckt euren Gegner mit Blitzschlägen ein, die 300 Naturschaden verursachen und zu in der Nähe befindlichen Feinden weiterspringen. Jeder Sprung verringert den Naturwiderstand des Ziels um 25. Wirkt auf insgesamt 5 Ziele. Euer Hauptziel wird außerdem von einem Wirbelsturm umgeben, welcher dessen Angriffstempo für 12 Sek. um 20% verringert.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

37. Poste ein Zitat aus Twillight

öh... Mir fällt grad nix ein....  Beim Ball: "Bella, ich liebe dich." ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2009)

*Nummer such*

#23

TADAAA:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

_31. Erzähle deinen Lieblingswitz._

Was steht auf dem Grabstein einer Putzfrau?

Die kehrt nie wieder!


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

_54. Dein Lieblingsmusikal? Erzähl!_

Ich fand Wicked sehr schön.Der Gesang und auch die Kostüme haben mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2009)

/rnd 100

06. Poste eine Top Ten deiner liebsten Fruchtarten!


apfel
banane
erdbeere
kiwi
bier
kirsche
melone
ananas
birne
mango


----------



## dragon1 (4. August 2009)

mal sehn

97. Was ist das größte, dass du im Internet geleistet hast?
Hm....soviel es geht im todesritterforum geholfen


----------



## Naarg (5. August 2009)

rollin'



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (5. August 2009)

Hm ich poste mal kurz um zu sehen welche Post nummer ich hab. Diese dann -1 und dann Auftrag im Edit:! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 83 also...


> 83. Linke uns die Webadresse deiner Arbeit/Schule/Uni usw



[link]www.gymnasium-kerpen.de[/link]


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2009)

/rnd 100

20. Schreibe einen Brief an Zam. Du musst Ihn nicht absenden, aber hier Posten.

sehr geehrter herr zamora,

welche produkte nützen sie zu haarpflege. ich beneide sie seit langen für ihr wundervolles haupthaar.

hochachtungsvoll, trolli


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

06. Poste eine Top Ten deiner liebsten Fruchtarten!

1. Himbeeren
2. Kirschen
3. Erdbeeren
4. Äpfel
5. Grapefruit
6. Blaubeeren
7. Melone
8. Nashi
9. Litschi ?
10. Orange


----------



## Qonix (5. August 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 89. Isst du deinen Cheesburger mit oder ohne Gurke? Rechtfertige dich!


Ich esse zwar nie einen Cheesburger aber auch bei allen anderen Burgern lasse ich die Gurken drinn, da ich gerne Gurken habe.


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Bei mir ist es genau wie bei Qonix:Keine Cheesburger,aber sonst alles mit Gurke.


----------



## Night falls (5. August 2009)

rolling



> 61. Poste deine zu letzt besuchte Schule. (gerne auch mit link)


CFG Wuppertal


----------



## Ol@f (5. August 2009)

01. Einige Zeilen deines Lieblingsautor vor dem 18 Jahrhundert.

Hmm, ist zwar etwas später geschrieben (glaub Anfang 19 Jh.) und nicht unbedingt mein Lieblingsautor, aber das Zitat hatte ich grad im Kopf...

"Du Hurenbett, in jeder Runzel deines Leibes nistet Unzucht"  (Dantons Tod, Georg Büchner)


----------



## Ykon (6. August 2009)

rolling

Edit: sehe grad, verguckt! *grins*

19. Tippe das Wort "Mississipi" so oft und so schell du kannst, bis du einen Rechtschreibfehler machst.

Here we go!

Mississipe Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi Mississii..verdammt *g*


Hoffe keiner hat meinen Brief an Zam gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2009)

Auch 19 -
Mississipi, Mississipi, Mississipi, Mississipi, Mississipi, Mississs... damn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@Ykon, du warst schon beim ersten falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mississipie? ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2009)

/roll



> 92. Linke zu einem Film auf den du dich freust.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sQhTVz5IjQ


----------



## claet (6. August 2009)

/roll

*edit1* verdammte scheiße, jetzt hab ich kaffee auf der tastatur -.-

*edit2*


Naarg schrieb:


> 42. Gehe zurück ins Forenspielforum, öffne einen zufälligen Thread und Poste den erst besten Kommentar



*edit3*
Is es uncool sich selber zu zitieren? *gg*
naja ich mach einfach mal.

ZITAT
&#8220;Pussys pussys pussys! Hereinspaziert Pussy-Freunde! Im Titty Twister gibt&#8217;s Pussys, dass euch die Augen übergehen. Die beste Auswahl an Pussys jenseits des Ural. Pussys im Sonderangebot. Wir haben weiße Pussys, schwarze Pussys, spanische Pussys, gelbe Pussys, wir haben heiße Pussy, kalte Pussys, nasse Pussy. Wir haben stinkende Pussys, haarige Pussys, blutige Pussys, bissige Pussys. Wir haben Seide-Pussys, Samt-Pussys, Nylon-Pussys, sogar Pferde-Pussys, Hunde-Pussy. Hühner-Pussys. Kommt schon, ihr wollt Pussys? Kommt, ihr Pussy-Freunde. Was ihr wollt, wir haben es für euch. Hereinspaziert, Pussy-Freunde!&#8220;

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1946513


----------



## Haszor (6. August 2009)

Da ich nichts gepostet hab seit ich das letzte mal hier war und nicht die Liste abarbeiten will geh ich HDRO würfeln

/würfeln 

72



> Erzähle eine epische Geschichte. Maximal 1000 Wörter



Uhm... Okay.

Er kam (zur Schlacht), er sah (die Gegner) er siegte (mal wieder)!


----------



## Qonix (6. August 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 90. Rechtfertige deine PCsucht.


Hab ich nicht, darum muss ich mich auch nicht rechtfetigen.


----------



## Ykon (6. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Auch 19 -
> Mississipi, Mississipi, Mississipi, Mississipi, Mississipi, Mississs... damn
> 
> 
> ...



Oh noez! I failed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Egal, war schon spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/rnd


28!

28. Poste deine Mailadresse (Falls du das nicht willst erkläre in maximal 2 Sätzen warum)

Das werde ich nicht tun, weil es einfach cooler ist es nicht zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ja, und ich hab keine lust auf E-Mails von Fanboys! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

03. Linke ein Clip zu deinem Lieblingsfilm.

Öhmm... Ich hab keinen Lieblingsfilm, aber ich poste mal meinen Lieblingsfilm, als ich kleiner war:

Spirit


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

_00. GZ!!!! Du darfst dir einen beliebigen Eintrag in dieser Liste ändern._

Ich ändere _74. Poste da letzte Bild das du gesehen hast._ um in: _74. Versuche in 10-20 Sätzen zu erklären, warum das andere Geschlecht sich so verhält, wie es tut. Führe dabei mindestens 1 Beispiel auf._


----------



## K0l0ss (7. August 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal schaun, was ich tun muss...

_66. Weiter zu Schritt 33, Fluche ausgelassen über die Willkür des Erstellers_

_33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl._

Geht nicht, da Davatars Counter zu dem Zeitpunkt 00 war. Also nehme ich meine eigenen und addiere 33 macht:

_69. Das liebste Brettspiel deiner Jugend?_

Mensch ärgere dich nicht - mit meinem Opa zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (7. August 2009)

ähm 33 + 33 gibt bei mir 66 und du befindest dich in einer endlosschleife *lach*

*edit*
oh falsch verstanden *schäm*

aber 66 + 33 macht 99 xD


----------



## K0l0ss (7. August 2009)

Edit: wayne, hat sich erledigt...


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2009)

/rnd 100

29. Wer waren die Helden deiner Kindheit?

gute frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine eltern?^^ ich weiß da jetz i-wie keene antwort drauf.

wenns um jetz gehn soll is das shcon einfacher. da kann ich einfach kopieren was ich bei myspace angegeben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




```
<a href="http://www.msplinks.com/MDFodHRwOi8vZGUud2lraXBlZGlhLm9yZy93aWtpL1J1ZGlfRHV0c2Noa2U="><img src="http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/rjf8dvl1/rudi_dutschke.jpg" width="300" alt="http://www.laurentianum.waf-online.de/rap2k/lp1968du.jpg" /> </a>

<a href="http://www.msplinks.com/MDFodHRwOi8vZGUud2lraXBlZGlhLm9yZy93aWtpL0thcmxfTWFyeA=="><img src="http://www.dradio.de/images/32856/square/" width="200" alt="http://www.dradio.de/images/32856/square/" /></a>
```


----------



## Haszor (8. August 2009)

/Würfeln

15



> 15. Poste deinen IQ und versuche uns in 2 Sätzen zu überzeugen, dass er wirklich so hoch ist.



224!
Auch wenn es nicht so aussieht... Das liegt nur daran das ich faul bin! Wenn ich mich anstrenge, dann bin ich schlau!


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

96

96. Poste 3 Sätze die du sehr häufig verwendest.


Was damma den heit nu?
Gemma auf a hoibe?
SEAS!


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2009)

/rnd 100

53. Strg+V dann absenden.

53. Strg+V dann absenden.

"someone didn't think something through here" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorher wars in etwa http://soXXdoXliXe.ru/inXex.phpXnewXid=72X71


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

wie kommst du auf 53?


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2009)

7153...


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

ohh hey game falsch verstanden xD

Danke für die Info  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (10. August 2009)

/rollin



> 72. Erzähle eine EPISCHE Geschichte. Maximal 1000 Wörter.


Es waren einmal zwei Menschen, welche ein Wochenende mit ihren Freunden und ein paar tausend ebenso verdreckten wie behaarten Alkoholikern auf einem Berg verbringen und den Klängen lauter Musik lauschen wollten. Doch wie es das Schicksal wollte, bekamen eben diese beiden keinen Platz in den automatischen Kutschen ihrer Kumpanen und mussten eine strapazenreiche Reise auf sich nehmen. Zunächst rüsteten sie sich mit zylinderförmigen Gerstensaftbehältnissen aus und starteten ihre Quest vom Bahnhof der Wuppersenke.
Erstaunt ob des wolkenlosen Himmels, sattelten sie in Duisburgh auf ein langes automatisch betriebenes Gefährt um, welches sie unversehrt zur Siedlung am Fuße des Berges brachte. Nun war ihre Ausdauer gefragt - keuchend schleppten sie sich und ihr Gepäck auf den Gipfel und begannen sogleich ihre Unterkünfte in der Näge ihrer Freunde aufzubauen. Dies gestaltete sich als schwieriges Unterfangen, da sie bereits einige der zuvor erwähnten Getränke konsumiert hatten, doch am Ende starteten sie gut gelaunt in einen Freitagabend, der noch die eine oder andere Überaschung für sie bereit halten sollte.

Fortsetzung folgt bei der nächsten Geschichtenerzählaufgabe.


----------



## Huntermoon (11. August 2009)

Mal gucken...

/EDIT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mal gucken...
> 
> /EDIT
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...c9/Gray1127.png


wat solltest du machen?

60. Erkläre, ob die X-Box oder die PS3 besser ist in 3 Sätzen.

ps3

stylish0r sie ist.
dicker blu ray player sie ist.
ps fanboy ich bin.


----------



## Meriane (11. August 2009)

_rolling!_ 12...



> 12. Poste eine Episode seiner Lieblingserie.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrL-0a_H_yA


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

_rolling!_ 



> 55. Poste das hübscheste Bild da du finden kannst.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (12. August 2009)

Neues Spiel, neues Glück.

_70. Beschreibe eine beliebige Erfahrung. Ersetze jedes Wort das möglich durch Schlumpf, ohne dass der Text seinen Sinn verliert._

Naja. Eines schlumpfigen Tages fuhr ich mit ein paar Schlümpfen zusammen auf unseren Schlumpfboards. Als ich Schlumpf über einen Stein fuhr bin ich gestürzt und habe mir meinen Arm gebrochen.


----------



## Vicell (12. August 2009)

LOS TROLL DICH!

18 Nenne den User über dir Troll oder sowas =P


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

_rolling!_  57



> 57. Beschreibe den Gefährlichsten Moment in deinem Leben, maximal 3 Sätze.



Der gefährlichste Moment in meinem Leben war, als ich mit 8 Jahren über eine Kreuzung fahren wollte (die Ampel war grad grün), einen LKW, der noch grad vorbeifuhr, fast übersehen habe.


----------



## Prättcha (13. August 2009)

_rolling_ da meine 8 Stunden Wartezeit vorbei ist, mach ich direkt weiter



> 64. Wie Alt willst du werden? Erzähl =)



Ich will 100 Jahre alt werden. Weis auch nicht warum, ist aber eine runde Zahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 07. Was ist dein Lieblingskleidungsstück? Erzähl!


Alle meine Linkin Park T-Shirt


----------



## picollo0071 (14. August 2009)

/roll



> 39. Spiele ein Onlinespiel bei dem es Punkte gibt. Mache ein Bild vom Punktestand und poste Ihn hier.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2009)

_47. Poste mindestens 4 Vornamen von Familienmitgliedern.

Robin
Melanie
Frank
Sabine
_


----------



## Vicell (15. August 2009)

Rofl, heisse auch Robin 0o

/roll

27:
Schreiben einen fiktiven Liebesbrief an einen möglichst Buffedweit bekannten User.

Autor: XYZ
Empfänger: Naarg *g*
hmm öhm, Naarg? ich liebe dich


Soo, das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Mal ganz ehrlich? Ich schreib doch hier jetz keinen brief xD)


----------



## Night falls (17. August 2009)

/rolling



> 80. Poste deine Zukunftspläne.


Austesten wie lang ich so weitermachen kann wie jetzt, ohne zu sterben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2009)

_07. Was ist dein Lieblingskleidungsstück? Erzähl!

da hab ich 2 
mein disturbed  t-shirt und meine kurze hose mit camouflage muster 
_


----------



## Vicell (17. August 2009)

!roll

40: Poste ein Bild von deinen lieblingsessen.


http://profile.imageshack.us/user/catling

Lecker Hühnchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

_72. Erzähle eine EPISCHE Geschichte. Maximal 1000 Wörter._

Öhm... 

Es waren einmal zwei Dämonenjäger, ein Mädel und ein Mann, die durch die Gegend hüpften,auf dem Weg zu schwarzen Tempel. Auf dem Weg schoss Maiev Shadowsong einen Pfeil auf das Mädchen.Der Mann warf sich vor da Mädchen und starb in ihren Armen. Maiev erschoss dann auch das Mädchen und bemerkte plötzlich, dass der Mann Illidan war und das Mädchen seine beste Freundin Soladra. Seit dem sitzt Maiev am Mondbrunnen in Darnassus und heult sich die Augen aus dem Kopf, weil sie heimlich in Illidan verliebt war. 

was für ein Scheiß, aber wenigstes episch


----------



## picollo0071 (18. August 2009)

/roll


> 61. Poste deine zu letzt besuchte Schule. (gerne auch mit link)


www.bsit.at


----------



## Vicell (18. August 2009)

/roll 00-01

44:
Poste ein Bild von deinen Lieblingskörperteil..(blablabla ist verboten, ihr wisst ja.)

Sry, grad kein passendes Pic da, reiche es später nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (18. August 2009)

mom...
94 Oo
ma suchen xD

http://data.lustich.de/bilder/l/13676-fett...ann-im-boot.jpg


----------



## Kronas (18. August 2009)

93. Linke zu einem Spiel auf das du dich freust.

http://www.assassinscreed.de/
gibt noch website für teil 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (19. August 2009)

Gonna rollin'

46: Besuche uns im IRC

Ich war drin, ihr nicht. Tjoa, Pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. August 2009)

*rollin'*

... 18 ...



> Trolle einen anderen User hier. Halte dich UNBEDINGT an die Höflichkeitsregeln


Scrätcher spielt von früh bis spät Hello Kitty Online! Er schickt mir immer täglich Screenshots von seinen IMBA PvP Stats.


----------



## picollo0071 (19. August 2009)

/roll



> 68. Wohin wirst du gehen, falls es ein Leben nach dem Tod gibt?



Da ich keine Ahnung habe, wie das Leben nach dem Tode aussieht, kann ich auch nicht sagen, wo ich hin gehe. Ich nehme mal an, dass ich das mit meiner großen Liebe absprechen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. August 2009)

38. Zeichne in 5 Min ein Selbstportrait. Poste es(!)

Ok, ist mega schlecht, aber mehr is mit paint net drin bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (19. August 2009)

/roll
........
52. Mache einen Poster hier drinnen Komplimente.

Gauloises24, du siehst aber Hüpsch aus !


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. August 2009)

/roll



Naarg schrieb:


> _
> 31. Erzähle deinen Lieblingswitz.
> _



ok...treffen sich 2 kommt einer nicht :3

was besseres fällt mir grad nich ein ^^


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (19. August 2009)

87. Ezähle von deinen schlechten Angewohnheiten.

Ich rülpse während der arbeit =)


----------



## spectrumizer (20. August 2009)

/roll



> 34. Einen Satz über das schrecklichste Restaurant in dem du je warst.



Uff ... Irgendwie fällt mir kein Restaurant ein, was ich jemals als "schrecklich" oder gar "schlecht" empfunden hab.

Daher gibts 'n Satz über das coolste Restaurant, in dem ich je war: "Il Due Forni" im Prenzlberg. Von früh bis spät Rammelvoll, Leben ohne Ende in der Bude und auf Grund des Steinofens schmecken die Pizzen tutto bene! Visiti rapidamente questo!


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2009)

01. Einige Zeilen deines Lieblingsauthor vor dem 18 Jahrhundert.

An Tugend, Schönheit und Verstand
Sein keine Kinder in dem Land
Wie meine, dann ein jeder spricht,
Sie wären trefflich unterricht.
So liebt der Aff die Jungen sein,
Die Eul lobt ihre Bübelein.

Abraham a Santa Clara

Mir fiel niemand sonst ein *g*

Edit: Ich habs 2 mal falsch gemacht <.<


----------



## Dunkelwolf (20. August 2009)

25. Linke uns deinen liebsten Youtubeclip.


Hm.. das wäre dann wohl dieses: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIdaGvdGUYY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (20. August 2009)

Naja....

/roll
_
79. Wie ist das Universum entstanden? Maximal 5 Sätze._

BäM! Der Urknall, Azeroth enstand, bestand aber nur aus einem Kontinent namens Kalimdor. Die Titanen siedeln sich an, und erschaffen zwei weitere Aufpasser Rassen, die Zwerge und die Meerriesen, die einen für das Land zuständig, die anderen sind zu Wasser tätig. Ausserdem werden die Drachen angesiedelt damit diese über Azeroth wachen und vor allem was die Harmonie auf der Welt bedrohen könnte. Die Rohform von Azeroth war erschaffen. 


Ich könnte noch mehr schreiben, aber lasse es lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (20. August 2009)

I gotta Roll in ya Face!

63 :3


Violá 2Secs in google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http...4A8mxsgbDncWrDA


Ein wunderbares Fräulein muss man wirklich sagen, meine persönliche Traumfrau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hust*


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

/roll...



Naarg schrieb:


> _
> 52. Mache einen Poster hier drinnen Komplimente.
> _



ach vicell du hast aber einen besonders guten geschmack wenns um frauen geht =3


----------



## Vicell (20. August 2009)

Danke *g*


----------



## LiangZhou (20. August 2009)

72.) Ich bin Zwilling


----------



## Vicell (21. August 2009)

Gotta roll in ya Face!

66: Gehe zu schritt 33..blablabla
33: Addiere die Zahl deines Vorposters zu Deiner.
(1)05: LianghZhou du ungehobener Zwilling mit ner dreckigen Sig und hier in dem Forum kannste dich eh verpissen!1


----------



## Haszor (22. August 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 34. Einen Satz über das schrecklichste Restaurant in dem du je warst.



Hm... Ich hab gesagt ohne Zwiebeln (2 mal^^) und hab mit Zwiebeln bekommen... Mit SEHR vielen... >.<


----------



## picollo0071 (25. August 2009)

/roll


> 78. Poste ein Bild deines Lieblingstiers.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch noch perfekt zubereitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hirsi325 (27. August 2009)

03- Linke einen Clip zu deinem Lieblingsfilm


Silent Hill


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

/roll



Naarg schrieb:


> _
> 37. Poste ein Zitat aus Twillight
> _



nichtmal wenn das leben meiner familie davon abhängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /roll
> 
> 
> > 37. Poste ein Zitat aus Twillight
> ...


Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass das vor kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/roll


> 95. Das beste Lied das du je gehört hast? Begründe.


x_X
Das beste das ich in letzter zeit Gehört habe war "Your Brains" von Jonathan Coulton.
Der Text ist einfach genial, die Melodie schön -> einfach perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Totemwächter (30. August 2009)

Roll


> 59. Poste das Lustigste Bild das du auf der Festplatte hast.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Lustigeres habe ich leider nicht da ich mein rechner vor kurzem platt gemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2009)

/roll



> 71. Danke Naarg und seinem Freundeskreis für die fast 4 Stunden die wir auf dieses Spiel verwendet haben.



Jaja. Danke Naarg & Co. für dieses Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> _
> 34. Einen Satz über das schrecklichste Restaurant in dem du je warst.
> _



in rumänien eine pizza pommes bude mit extra fliegen beilage (kostenlos natütlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)bei der pizza und gefrorene ponmes im hamburger(wtf?)


----------



## Naarg (31. August 2009)

Mal sehen nach langer Zeit wieder



> 31. Erzähle deinen Lieblingswitz.



Also gut, ein Reporter will über das Leben auf den Australischen Farmen einen Artikel drehen. 
Er kommt zu Bauer Joe, und fragt Ihn: "Erzählen Sie uns bitte Ihr schönstes Erlebniss hier draußen"
Der Bauer: "Naja einmal hat sich ein Schaf vom Nachbarhof verlaufen. Da haben wir einen Suchtrupp zusammen gestellt, das Schaf gesucht und als wir es dann gefunden hatten haben wir alle das Schaf so richtig schön gefickt.
Der Reporter: "Das klingt ja sehr toll, aber das kann ich so doch nicht schrieben. Was war denn Ihr zweitschönstes Erlebniss?"
Der Bauer: "Naja einmal hat sich die Tochter vom Nachbarhof verlaufen. Da haben wir wieder einen Suchtrupp aufgestellt, und als wir Sie dann gefunden haben haben Sie alle so richtig schön gefickt.
Der Reporter: "Meensch das kann ich doch auch nicht schreiben! Hmmm.... Erzählen Sie doch mal Ihr schrecklichstes Erlebniss hier draußen."
Der Bauer schaut nun zu Boden: "Naja einmal, da war ich höllisch Besoffen, und da hab ich mich verlaufen......


----------



## picollo0071 (31. August 2009)

/roll


> 01. Einige Zeilen deines Lieblingsauthor vor dem 18 Jahrhundert.


Vor dem 18. JH hab ich nix gelesen glaub ich, ned mal in der Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Tokenlord (31. August 2009)

Will auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 56. Schreibe in den Pikachu Thread hier in den Forenspielen. Linke dann zu deinem Beitrag.


Öhmm... Okay... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So da haste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klick mich!


----------



## Fifus (3. September 2009)

50. Scanne ein Körperteil, poste es hier. Falls du kein Scanner hast verlasse Buffed für 24 Stunden.


habe keinen scanner....

ich verlasse mal buffed, kanns aber nicht versprechen, dass ich 24 stunden schaffe, ich geh mal schlafen...


----------



## Winipek (3. September 2009)

Hab ich mir auch ausgesucht, weil 00^^

50. Scanne ein Körperteil, poste es hier. Falls du kein Scanner hast verlasse Buffed für 24 Stunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ja schlecht das buffed- Forum verlassen, was soll ich denn sonst den ganzen Tag im Büro machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. September 2009)

/roll


> 15. Poste deinen IQ und versuche uns in 2 Sätzen zu überzeugen, dass er wirklich so hoch ist.


Irgendwie krig ich immer komische Aufgaben x_X
Woher soll ich meinen IQ bitte wissen? Da mich so was nicht im entferntesten interessiere (weil es schlichtweg eine Zahl ist, an denen viele glauben wirklich messen zu können wie intelligenz ein Mensch ist) und es für totalen Bullshit halte, hab ich so nen Test noch nie Auswerten lassen.
Also sag ich einfach: IQ 60 da sollte ich keinem was beweisen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

/roll
98:
Wir nehmen den Mann bei seinem Wort und werden bei den bürgeren Bürgern darum kümmern äh, darum sorgen
-Merkel^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

/roll....



Naarg schrieb:


> _
> 95. Das beste Lied das du je gehört hast? Begründe.
> _



mhh gute frage...ich glaub das ist das hier 



ich mag das lied einfach <3


----------



## Tokenlord (3. September 2009)

Will auch nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



78. Poste ein Bild deines Lieblingstiers.

Der Sternmull. Ich finde den lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

02:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (3. September 2009)

/rnd 100

10: Erkläre deinen Längsten Bann. Falls du noch keinen hattest Würfle neu.

/rnd 100

25:  Linke uns deinen liebsten Youtubeclip.

Achmed
oder
MG Awesome 2
und sämtliche andere "Awesome" Filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. September 2009)

/roll


> 18. Trolle einen anderen User hier. Halte dich UNBEDINGT an die Höflichkeitsregeln



Naarg, also ernsthaft, nutze mal die SuFu, solche Threads gibts zuhauf... Außerdem ist es ein reiner Spamthread *bla bla bla* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## CharlySteven (5. September 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 61. Poste deine zu letzt besuchte Schule. (gerne auch mit link)


      Humboldtschule GS Oberlungwitz
http://www.humboldtschule-oberlungwitz.de/

(Mit EDV Firma PCs usw ausgetauscht =) )


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

/rnd


> 99. Erst 1 dann 12, dann 33. Ärgere dich über die Willkür des Erstellers.


Okay.


> 01. Einige Zeilen deines Lieblingsauthor vor dem 18 Jahrhundert.


Hmm Da habe ich eigentlich gar keinen...


> 12. Poste eine Episode seiner Lieblingserie.


Okay. Ist jetzt nur eine kurze Stelle aber ich hoffe mal das reicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.


33+61=94


> 94. Poste das hässlichste Bild das du finden kannst.


Okay. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das reicht jetzt aber auch!


----------



## Ichselbstenst (8. September 2009)

/roll

ähm kenn ich keinen


----------



## Vicell (11. September 2009)

/push
/roll

111 ;D

vote 4 Schnappszahl = 00

Stundenplan aktuell : /////////////////
Tagesablauf aktuell: Aufstehen, frühstücken, arbeiten, wiederkommen, unterschiedlich


----------



## Reo_MC (11. September 2009)

/rollrum
08. Meine letzten 10 Jahre.

Das war nicht spannend - Schule, sonst nix.


----------



## Düstermond (11. September 2009)

/roll

70. Beschreibe eine beliebige Erfahrung. Ersetze jedes Wort das möglich durch Schlumpf, ohne dass der Text seinen Sinn verliert.

Ich stinke. (<- Lässt sich nicht verändern ohne das der Sinn verloren geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Vicell (11. September 2009)

Rolling throw ya face 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


12.
Poste eine Episode deiner Libliengsserie


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hID8BmZopYo


----------



## Bloodletting (12. September 2009)

/roll

EDIT: Örm ... Endlos-Wacken?!^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. September 2009)

/rollin
_10_
Mein längster Bann war ein Permabann, hatte sogar schon zwei.


----------



## Vicell (12. September 2009)

rollin' rollin' on the river *sing*


16. Beschreibe deine Gesundheit. (Skala von 1-10)

9, nahezu perfekt momentan, nur nen kleinen Schnupfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (12. September 2009)

/roll

_73. Was für ein Sternzeichen hast du?

Hmmm jo Steinbock._


----------



## Tryha (12. September 2009)

/roll

09 - Beschreibe in 3 Sätzen das Böseste was du je getan hast...

Ich habe das Lieblingskuscheltier meiner Schwester in Essig getunkt und es dann wie Jesus an einem Kreuz an ihre Tür genagelt. Hach war diese Rache herrlich! Tja nun überlegt sie sich 3x wem sie die Gummibärchen klaut.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. September 2009)

/roll



Naarg schrieb:


> _
> 77. Tippe deinen Namen mit der Nase.
> _



DEWRE Lachmabnn


----------



## Huntermoon (12. September 2009)

/roll

13: _Poste mindestens 2 Bilder von einer Spinne hier._

*Spinne 1*
*Spinne 2*


----------



## Tabuno (12. September 2009)

/rolllllin *Trommelwirbel*
_11._
Montag;                   Dienstag;          Mittwoch;       Donnerstag; Freitag
Wahlpflicht Englisch;Französisch;Politikwissenschaften;Musik;Mathe
Wahlpflicht Englisch; Physik;         Politikwissenschaften; Musik; Mathe
Englisch;                  Erdkunde;    Französisch;               Sport; Ethik
Englisch;                  Erdkunde;    Französisch;               Sport; Ethik
Deutsch;                  Biologie;      Deutsch;                    Englisch; Geschichte
Deutsch;                  Mathe;         Deutsch;                    Chemie; Geschichte
Chemie ;                  Mathe;        Sport;                        Erdkunde; Biologie
Geschichte;                                 Physik;

edit: argh bissl unübersichtlich aber naja wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. September 2009)

/roll 80

Ich habe vor nach meinem Auslandsjahr zu studieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (13. September 2009)

/random

33

33+81->114->14

14. Dein Liebster reim, schreib Ihn rein!

"Ich wünscht ich wär 'n Huhn, Ich hätt nich' viell zu tun.
 Nur Jedenn Tag 'n Ei, Und am Sonntag vieleicht Zwei!"


----------



## Naarg (14. September 2009)

Mein Sternzeichen ist Löwe =)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. September 2009)

94:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

80:

Ich will mal ganz groß werden.


----------



## Marvîn (24. September 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 34. Einen Satz über das schrecklichste Restaurant in dem du je warst.



War ein thailändisches soweit ich mich erinnere. Habe Hühnerspieße bestellt. Nach 1 Stunde warten nachgefragt: Wir haben keine Spieße mehr. (meinen WTF Blick kann man sich vorstellen hoffe ich). Hab ich dann Reis bestellt. Die haben für eine Schüssel Reis glatte 1,5 Stunden gebraucht. Und die war soowas von klein. Deftig beschwert und gegangen.


----------



## Vicell (24. September 2009)

phewphew roll

42: gehe zurück ins forenspielforum und poste in den erstbesten thread ein sinnlosen Kommentar.

Doned.

Link:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry2127829


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

37:
Zitat aus Twilight:
"Ich"


----------



## Bader1 (24. September 2009)

37

Poste ein Zitat aus Twilight 
"Ich"


----------



## ipercoop (24. September 2009)

37

Zitat aus Twilight:

Du


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

01. Einige Zeilen deines Lieblingsauthor vor dem 18 Jahrhundert.

Sry aber den kenn ich selber nichtmal^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. September 2009)

29:
Mhh..
Michael Schuhmacher


----------



## picollo0071 (30. September 2009)

/roll


> 26. Warum ist ein Land besser als andere Länder? Verwende maximal 3 Sätze.


Hm...
Österreich hat schöne Landschaften, man ist selbst wenn man in der Stadt wohnt schnell am Land, und kann die "gute Luft" genießen.
Außerdem finde ich es schöne neutral zu sein (auch wenns nur auf dem Papier ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Phash (3. Oktober 2009)

/roll
<-- 54


> 54. Dein Lieblingsmusikal? Erzähl!


omg... war noch in keinem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn, dann wärs aber Queen


----------



## skyline930 (3. Oktober 2009)

Mal sehen:

53!

sfgame.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (3. Oktober 2009)

*10. Erkläre deinen Längsten Bann. Falls du noch keinen hattest Würfle neu.*
 --> noch nie gehabt

/roll 32

*32. Poste das Bild des Schrecklichsten Aliens das du finden kannst.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




muahaha das spiel mag ich ^^

PS: da ich noch nie gebannt wurd hab ich einfach in wow gewürfelt, da kam dann 32 ^^


----------



## Vicell (3. Oktober 2009)

/roll

63. Poste ein Bild des anderen Geschlechts. Beschreibe es knapp.


Bild kommt gleich, grad nix gescheites da :>


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (3. Oktober 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 30. Poste dein Lieblingszitat



" "Gut" hängt immer vom Blinkwinkel des Betrachters ab... "


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Oktober 2009)

Dummer Noob


----------



## x3n0n (6. Oktober 2009)

*an der Trommel dreh*
87.
Ich bin (wie ziemlich viele) sehr faul.


----------



## Alion (6. Oktober 2009)

28. Poste deine Mailadresse (Falls du das nicht willst erkläre in maximal 2 Sätzen warum)

Denkt ihr ich will von euch allen Spam bekommen? Ausserdem ist seine Mailadresse offentlich im Internet posten eine sehr dumme idee. Zumindest wenn man kein Spamfilter hat.


----------



## TheEwanie (7. Oktober 2009)

> 53.STRG+V


Strg+V dann absenden


----------



## Alion (8. Oktober 2009)

40. Poste ein Bild von deinem Lieblingsessen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lecker Curry Reis. nom nom nom


----------



## Naarg (9. Oktober 2009)

mal wieder


> 08. Schreibe einen kleine Text über deine letzten 10 Jahre.


Also gut, als ich 9 war war ich in der dritten Klasse. Ich hatte Kommunionsunterricht und ich hab es gehasst. Ich wollte mich damals nicht zu einem Glauben bekennen, da ich gar nicht aus freien Stücken angenommen habe.
Trotzdem gab es lecker Geld. Mit 11 kam ich auf die Hauptschule, mit 15 in die Realschule, mit 16 in die Ausbildung wo ich immer noch bin. So einfach war das.


----------



## Duni (9. Oktober 2009)

> 80. Poste deine Zukunftspläne.


Erstmal mein Abi machen, danach studieren und dann mal schauen. So ein eigenes Haus undn schöner Wagen sind dann wohl meine Ziele fürs Erste. Je nachdem vielleicht noch ein 2. Haus irgendwo in Amerika.


----------



## Dominau (9. Oktober 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 71. Danke Naarg und seinem Freundeskreis für die fast 4 Stunden die wir auf dieses Spiel verwendet haben.



Danke überaus netter, lieber, gutaussehender, charmanter Naarg für dieses Spiel.
Naarg 4 President !









Und danke an deinen Freundeskreis...


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

/rnd 100

_58. Heule über WoW, Herr der Ringe, die soziale Verarmung der Jungend oder was auch immer dir gerade auf dem Herzen liegt._

nehm ich mal gleich das erste:

"Die Namensplaketten versuchen nicht mehr, sich selbst zu sortieren, sondern überlappen sich gegenseitig. Wir denken, dass sie so bei besonders großen Gruppen (zum Beispiel den Onyxiawelpen) nützlicher sind."

ich fands immer toll dass die sich sortiert haben. warum machen die jetz son müll? zum glück zock ich nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (12. Oktober 2009)

47. Poste mindestens 4 Vornamen von Familienmitgliedern.

Andreas - Ich
Daniel - Vater
Silvia - Mutter
Pina - Katze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

8035

35. Was hast du in den letzten 24 Stunden gegessen? Erzähl!

hmm also Gulasch, Salamisemmel, Chips, so gummbärenschlümpfe (die dinger die dir die Plomben aus den Zähnen ziehN :>), Flips, Schoki (Milka Vollmilch), Pfefferminz


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

93 also

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Alion (13. Oktober 2009)

50. Scanne ein Körperteil, poste es hier. Falls du kein Scanner hast verlasse Buffed für 24 Stunden.

Ich habe keinen Scanner und du kannst mich mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (13. Oktober 2009)

/rnd

59!

59. Poste das Lustigste Bild das du auf der Festplatte hast.

Hm, natürlich Ansichtssache..

Mkay, ich poste zwei Bilder, möget ihr mir Verzeihen ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über das zweite Bild werden sich einige aufregen, also wenn ihr keinen schwarzen Humor habt, bzw. keine Späße "unter der Gürtellinie" versteht, klickt den Link nich an.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=9tibnyn4hqhk.jpg


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

16. Bewerte deine Gesundheit im Moment mit einer Skala von 1-10.


4/10^^ hab Fieber , Halsschmerzen und husten


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2009)

44
lieblingskörperteil oO
natürlich der solarplexus der in etwa da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sitzt (ein bild davon würde manchen usern das frühstück wohl hochkommen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
wenn man draufhaut ist ruhe im kasten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (16. Oktober 2009)

63. Poste ein Bild des anderen Geschlechts. Beschreibe es knapp.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lecker Mädchen mit Blauen Haaren.


----------



## Miný (16. Oktober 2009)

28. Poste deine Mailadresse , wenn du das nicht willst , erkläre in 2 Sätzen warum.

Weil böse Leute an bösen Orten böse Dinge damit anstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil ich zuviele hab um alle zu posten (:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2009)

65, der schrecklichste Alien:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OMG! It´s a Metaler!


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

mal sehn

54. Mein Lieblingsmusikal

Ich hasse musikals


----------



## Alion (20. Oktober 2009)

mal sehen

72. Erzähle eine EPISCHE Geschichte. Maximal 1000 Wörter.

Die Kücheneskapaden Meines Vaters

Mein Vater ist begeisterter Hobbykoch. Er probiert oft neue Gerichte aus. Ich muss dann oft als Versuchsperson hinhalten. Dies ist auch nicht schlimm denn fast immer gelingen ihm die Gerichte auf Anhieb. Aber bei der Zubereitung geht ab und zu mal etwas schief.
Beispiel: Es ist Mittwoch. Am Sonntagabend haben wir besuch und mein Vater hat im Internet das Rezept für eine Erbsensuppe gefunden die er am Sonntag gerne zur Vorspeise servieren will. Da er aber erstmal ausprobieren will wie sie Schmeckt und wie er das Rezept noch etwas aufpeppen könnte, muss ich als Testperson hinhalten. Ich komme von der Arbeit nach Hause. Vater steht schon in der Küche und Kocht wie wild vor sich hin. Da es bei uns die Aufgabenverteilung so aussieht, dass er Kocht und ich den Abwasch mache, gehe ich in mein Zimmer, schalte den Rechner ein, Surfe im Internet und rufe meine Mails ab. Unter in der Küche geht der Mixer an. Ja ist normal, Erbsen müssen ja irgendwie zu Suppe werden. Plötzlich höre ich meinen Vater schreien und ein Geräusch, das sich etwa so anhört wie wenn ein Schleimmonster angreift. Ich gehe also mal in die Küche um nachzuschauen was los ist. Die Küche gleicht dem Seuchenviertel in Naxxramas. Überall grüne Erbsensuppe und mein Vater mittendrin, ebenfalls mit einem neuen Anstrich in grün. Jetzt hat der Meisterkoch die Erbsen in Mixer getan, und ihn auf der höchsten Stufe laufen lassen. Leider war der Deckel nicht so gut drauf wie er gedacht hat. Der Deckel flog weg und die Erbsensuppe verteilte sich schön gleichmässig in unserer Küche. Habt ihr schon mal Erbsensuppe aus den Ritzen zwischen den Küchenschränken geputzt? Es ist kein vergnügen.

So mal sehen 282 Wörter. Ich bin noch nicht mal annährend bei 1000 Wörter aber da ja hier steht Maximal 1000 Wörter lasse ich es mal gut sein und schreibe einfach noch 100 Mal Ulumulu.

Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu Ulumulu


----------



## Shadowforce2 (20. Oktober 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 92. Linke zu einem Film auf den du dich freust.
> 
> Copyright by Naarg




Meine Aufgabe wäre erfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (21. Oktober 2009)

86. Poste ein Item aus der Wowdatenbank von Buffed.


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=37606



<3


----------



## Alion (21. Oktober 2009)

89. Isst du deinen Cheesburger mit oder ohne Gurke? Rechtfertige dich!

Mit. Warum weiss ich auch nicht. Ich bin wohl einer der wenigen Menschen die es nicht so schlimm finden eine Gurke im Cheesburger zu haben.


----------



## skyline930 (21. Oktober 2009)

/roll

69

69. Das liebste Brettspiel deiner Jugend?

Öhm, Monopoly. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Oktober 2009)

35. Was hast du in den letzten 24 Stunden gegessen? Erzähl!

Net viel eigentlich...zu Mittag gabs bei der Arbeit Apfelstrudel mit Vanillesoße (es hatte nix anderes mehr "für den Zivi" -.-) und heute Abend nur n paar Erdnüsse.


----------



## Alion (22. Oktober 2009)

98. Zitiere einen Politiker

Ik bin ain Berliner.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

*würfel*

EDIT: Ich esse meinen Cheeseburger grundsätzlich MIT Gurke. 
Sollte ich jemals sehen, dass jemand die Gurke runterpuhlt, obwohl er hätte angeben können, dass er keine möchte, gibts Stunk. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-Zero (25. Oktober 2009)

/würfeln

Edit: 03 Linke einen Clip zu deinem Lieblingsfilm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYxOWPzZXBM

Ist ein Trailer zu Harold and Maude


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

/55
Das hübscheste Bild das ich finde?
Was ist hübsch? Individuell, also undefinierbar:

http://freenet-homepage.de/frausoundso/dat...11fbc7b0afa.jpg
(link durch google-bildsuche)


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich will nochmal x)

73) Was ist dein Sternzeichen?

Lahm -.-, bin Schütze^^


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Oktober 2009)

Blööööb!

EDIT: 04. Was für einen Traum hattest du letzte Nacht? Erzähl!

Örm, keine Ahnung, der ist weg.


----------



## Breakyou9 (26. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja mit Paint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (27. Oktober 2009)

/62



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (29. Oktober 2009)

17. Poste deinen BMI (Body Mass Index)

30


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Mom erst checken wieviel posts es sind!

35. Was hast du in den letzten 24 Stunden gegessen? Erzähl!

Brot mit Käse, Brot mit Marmalade, Brot mit Wurst, Thomaten, 2 Hotdogs aus Edeka mit extra Käse drauf und Senf+Ketchup, Nudeln mit gebratener Ente, Schokolade, chips, und en Footlong Italian BMT ausem Subway
Jah das war alles in 24 Stunden XD und mein Avatar bzw mein mybuffed Bild is Aktuell^^ Mein Arzt sagt ich hab ne gute Verbrennung.


----------



## Alion (3. November 2009)

34. Einen Satz über das schrecklichste Restaurant in dem du je warst.

Da gab es trockenes Fleisch das nach Fisch geschmeckt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. November 2009)

45: Poste Wikipedia Informationen zu einem beliebigen Thema.

Lautenstimmung


----------



## picollo0071 (4. November 2009)

/roll


> 73. Was für ein Sternzeichen hast du?


Widder


----------



## X-Zero (4. November 2009)

/roll

Edit:15. Poste deinen IQ und versuche uns in 2 Sätzen zu überzeugen, dass er wirklich so hoch ist

Mein IQ, der sollte euch eigentlich nur peripher tangieren, aber wenn es euch wirklich interessiert 121!
Allerdings bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass ich euch mit 2 Sätzen davon überzeugen kann, ohne irgendwelche Fachwörter zu benutzen, welche ich theoretisch auch einfach bei google gesucht haben könnte. So müsst ihr mir wohl einfach glauben, oder es einfach lassen, das obliegt ganz alleine eurer Entscheidung

So far


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Here we roll!


69. Das liebste Brettspiel deiner Jugend?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tschapajew_(Spiel)
Bam Sniperschuss, nahkampf, schuss, schere, gegner uebernehmen, reihe vorruecken!
Endgeil das spiel


----------



## Linkin~ (6. November 2009)

/roll

68. Wohin wirst du gehen, falls es ein Leben nach dem Tod gibt?

Falls -> Paradies natürlich, oder Hölle :O Alternativ an den Nordpol, schön ruhig da und als Geist friert man sowieso nicht.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. November 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 52. Mache einen Poster hier drinnen Komplimente.



YEY! Alion! Dreanei sind c00l!Und Weibliche sind auch noch sexy! Super Geschmack haste!


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (7. November 2009)

wow nen spamspiel ^^ hier kann man mitmachen mal schaun was ich krieg



29. Wer waren die Helden deiner Kindheit?





Knight Rider &Michael Knight

real: ein guter Freund der 5 Jahre älter ist und nu in der Musikbranche tätig ist

Gottechnisch: Anubis - schon immer gewesen^^


----------



## Bader1 (10. November 2009)

/92

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-cIjPOJdFM


----------



## Hackseputt (10. November 2009)

/26
Warum ist ein Land besser als andere Länder? Verwende maximal 3 Sätze.

Wir haben z.B eine ordentliche Krankenversicherung. Oder überhauptmal Sozialversicherungen (*zwinker@USA*) !!


----------



## Slayed (10. November 2009)

(19
Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi Missisipi

Ich hasse Doppel S >.<


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

19. Tippe das Wort "Mississipi" so oft und so schell du kannst, bis du einen Rechtschreibfehler machst.

toll `


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi Mississipi


----------



## Ghorgoroth (11. November 2009)

/89

Isst du deinen Cheesburger mit oder ohne Gurke? Rechtfertige dich!


sollte ich irgendwann mal auf die hirnverbrannte idee kommen bei einer fastfoodkette zu essen dann natürlich mit gurken... ,hey gurken sind lecker!


----------



## Mikroflame (11. November 2009)

51. Springe zu 33.

Warum nicht. 

33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.

^_^

122.
22. Rechtfertige deinen Politischen Standpunkt in maximal 3 Sätzen

Ich wähle die Piratenpartei weil sie sich für Freiheit im Internet einsetzten


----------



## Soldus (11. November 2009)

52. - Mache einem Poster hier drinnen Komplimente.

WoW Mikroflame! Dein Avatarbild ist ech genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. November 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 61. Poste deine zu letzt besuchte Schule. (gerne auch mit link)



Meine aktuelle Schule:Gesamtschule Langerfeld


----------



## Zonalar (12. November 2009)

hallo? Wo bin ich hier? Ach scheisse, jezz muss ich was posten...

Edit:
"44. Poste ein Bild von deinem liebsten Körperteil. (Ihr wisst ja, Brüste, Schwänze und ähnliches sind Tabu)"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ööh. ich meine die Beine^^ Frauenbeine sind echt anschaulich =) Chuck Norris macht auch seinen RoundHouse-Kick mit seinen Beinen und mit meinen Beinen kann ich gut davonrennen *wusch - raus aus dem Thread*


----------



## Alion (17. November 2009)

78. Poste ein Bild deines Lieblingstiers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kätzchen


----------



## GrillGorilla (17. November 2009)

.

33

_33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl._

11

_11. Poste deinen aktuellen Stundenplan. Falls du keinen hast erzähle von deinem Tagesablauf._

Tja was soll ich sagen, komme zur Arbeit mache PC an -> arbeite -> schiebe Essen in den Ofen -> bringe das Essen zum Kunden -> wieder zum PC -> Feierabend  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (17. November 2009)

/roll



> _12. Poste eine Episode seiner Lieblingserie._



WTH wie soll ich das machen?! xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zcgf7CVdmY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rux-D5eyrE...feature=related


ist sogar meine Lieblingfolge


----------



## picollo0071 (18. November 2009)

/roll



> 92. Linke zu einem Film auf den du dich freust.


Zombieland


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. November 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 73. Was für ein Sternzeichen hast du?



Steinbock, oder Hund im Japanischen


----------



## picollo0071 (20. November 2009)

/roll


> 95. Das beste Lied das du je gehört hast? Begründe.


Puh. schwer zu sagen. Ich nehme mal das da -> Your Brains - Jonathan Coulton
Ich stehe auf Zombie Apocalypsen, und das lied bringt es einfach genial rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Assari (22. November 2009)

/roll

_42. Gehe zurück ins Forenspielforum, öffne einen zufälligen Thread und Poste den erst besten Kommentar

_


riesentrolli schrieb:


> icq nummern o.ä. von andren leuten wär auch nich so toll...
> 
> btt:
> -- border panel
> ...


----------



## Alexirus (22. November 2009)

/roll

Mom, Nummer raussuchen!

&#8364;dit 1: 45. Poste Wikipediainformationen zu einem beliebigen Thema

Mom, Wiki aufmachen!

&#8364;dit 2: Here we go!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fliegendes_Spaghettimonster

Next!


----------



## Bloodletting (25. November 2009)

/roll



> 04. Was für einen Traum hattest du letzte Nacht? Erzähl!



Ich schwöre: Ich hatte entweder keinen, oder kann mich nicht dran erinnern. :X


----------



## Da_Profet (27. November 2009)

/roll

91. Der Verstöhrenste Moment deines Lebens in 2 Sätzen.

mhh. Wahrschienlich der morgen als ich dreckig-blutigen Händen, Ellenbogen und Knien aufwachte, mit dem verräterischen Geschmack von erbrochenen im Mund und dem wohl schlimmsten Kater den ich je hatte und feststellen mußte, dass ich keinerlei erinnerung an die vergangen 15 Stunden hatte. Ausserdem war meine Hose weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS. Ich hab dann über die nächsten Wochen verteilt von diversen Leuten erzählt bekommen was passiert war (böser Met)


----------



## Bloodletting (27. November 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> PS. Ich hab dann über die nächsten Wochen verteilt von diversen Leuten erzählt bekommen was passiert war (böser Met)



Haha, deshalb trinke ich nur wenig Alkohol. xD
Ich will nicht irgendwann hören: "Alter! Du hast gestern im Suff meine Oma flach gelegt, meinen Hund mit einem Löffel kastriert und meine Freundin hat jetzt nen Afro!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 54. Dein Lieblingsmusikal? Erzähl!



zählt das als musikal? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. November 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 77. Tippe deinen Namen mit der Nase.



Wirklichen Namen oder den Username?
Ich nimm jetzt einfach mal den Usernamen.

worldofhordcrafgt

Naja, fast perfekt.


----------



## Alion (9. Dezember 2009)

31. Erzähle deinen Lieblingswitz.

Treffen sich ein Sadist, ein Masochist, ein Nerophiler, ein Phyromane, ein Killer und ein Zoologe.

Sagt der Zoologe: "Legen wir uns doch einen Hund zu."
Sagt der Sadist: "Legen wir uns einen Hund zu und Quälen ihn."
Sagt der Killer: "Ja legen wir uns einen Hund zu, Quälen ihn und bringen ihn um."
Sagt der Nekrophile: "Ja legen wir uns einen Hund zu, Quälen ihn, bringen ihn um und nehmen wir ihn danach richtig durch."
Sagt der Phyromane: "Ja legen wir uns einen Hund zu, Quälen ihn, bringen ihn um, nehmen wir ihn richtig durch und verbrennen ihn."
Sagt der Masochist: "Wuff"


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. Dezember 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 00. GZ!!!! Du darfst dir einen beliebigen Eintrag in dieser Liste ändern.





Naarg schrieb:


> 72. Erzähle eine EPISCHE Geschichte. Maximal 1000 Wörter.



In:

72. Poste ein Bild deines Lieblingsspiels das VOR 1995 veröffentlicht wurde.


----------



## Nawato (10. Dezember 2009)

45. Poste Wikipediainformationen zu einem beliebigen Thema

*Hans *
_Hans_ ist eine Kurzform des männlichen hebräischen Vornamens Johannes, ist aber als eigenständige Form standesamtlich anerkannt. Er kommt relativ selten auch als Familienname vor. Er tritt auch in Kombination &#8211; immer vor &#8211; anderen Vornamen auf, getrennt geschrieben, zusammen geschrieben oder mit Bindestrich.


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

43. Poste Bilder von Tabletopspielen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (13. Dezember 2009)

05: kritisiere den Poster über dir

aaah wenn ich nur daran denke wie lange es dauert das zeug anzumalen und aufzubauen :O


----------



## Soldus (13. Dezember 2009)

05: kritisiere den Poster über dir

Musst es ja nicht machen. Leuten die das Spaß macht ists egal.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Dezember 2009)

/roll


> 39. Spiele ein Onlinespiel bei dem es Punkte gibt. Mache ein Bild vom Punktestand und poste Ihn hier.


Sry, bin auf der arbeit, da sind die seiten zum großteil gesperrt... Wenn ich dran denke mach ichs von daheim

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Winipek (18. Dezember 2009)

Mississi....


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Dezember 2009)

30. Poste dein Lieblingszitat

"Time will tell, sooner or later, time will tell"

Ich liebe einfach Command&Conquer, und auf Bayerisch hört sichs genauso gut an, "Schau mer moi"


----------



## Manoroth (12. Januar 2010)

/ Roll


48. Was war der peinlichste Moment in deinem Leben? Erzähl!


keine ahnung^^


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

53. Strg + V

 Obama 10
Tom Cruise 10
Paris Hilton 10
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 10
Günther Jauch 10
Johnny Depp 10
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 13
Harry Potter 10
Heidi Klum 10
Angela Merkel 11
sido 11
Diddl-maus 9
michael Ballack 10
Thomas Gottschalk 10
Spiderman 10
das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 10
spongebob 10
paul mcCartney 10
garfield 12
bushido 7 (-)
der kinder-schokolade-günter 10
ronaldinho 9
angelina jolie 10
hannibal lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 17 (+)


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Februar 2010)

test


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Februar 2010)

_49. Welches Politische Ideal ist dir am nächsten? Ezähle!
Keins-
_


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Februar 2010)

Naarg schrieb:


> _85. Nehmen wir an, du hättest ein Kind, würdest du es taufen lassen? Begründe. (by Riesentrolli)
> _



Ne, obwohl ich Kathole bin, glaube ich nicht an Gott.


----------



## slurm (20. Februar 2010)

_22. Rechtfertige deinen Politischen Standpunkt in maximal 3 Sätzen

ach, leck mich. 

Da es in der Politik meiner Meinung nach nur darum geht, Versprechen zu mache, gewählt zu werden, Karriere zu mache/ seine Existenz berechtigen und dann ab einem Jahr vor Neuwahlen wieder das ganze von vorn, bin ich eher Politisch desinteressiert.
Ich seh mich trotzdem eher in Richtung grün, erneuerbare Energien, Planet retten bla und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt mal China etwas ausbremsen, nicht dass die am Ende noch überheblich werden o.O
In Wahrheit versteht doch eh keiner wie unser System funktioniert und welche Auswirkungen eingriffe haben, die Politiker lassen sich auch nur von der Strömung treiben.
_


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]_03. Linke ein Clip zu deinem Lieblingsfilm._[/font]







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NACaDOb_Eso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PoPo (26. Februar 2010)

_*11. *__Poste deinen aktuellen Stundenplan. Falls du keinen hast erzähle von deinem Tagesablauf.__
_
Ahm aufstehen, programmieren, WoW spielen, schlafen gehen ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Februar 2010)

/roll



> _27. Schreibe einen Fiktiven leibesbrief an eine Moeglichst Buffedweit-Bekannte Perosehnlichkeit, om user oder nicht. (by dragon1)_






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neyru (2. März 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]_11. Poste deinen aktuellen Stundenplan. Falls du keinen hast erzähle von deinem Tagesablauf._[/font]



Aufwachen
Liegenbleiben
Eindösen
Einmal drehen
Weiterschlafen
Aufwachen
Aufstehen
Duschen
Laptop anschalten
Musik anmachen
WoW Starten
WoW Spielen
WoW Beenden
Medizinischer Check Nr xxx
Frühstücken
WoW Spielen
Medizinischer Check Nr xxx
Mittagessen
WoW Spielen
Medizinischer Check Nr xxx
Medizinischer Check Nr xxx
Warcraft Spielen
CSS Spielen
WoW Spielen
Abendessen
WoW Spielen
Schlafen


----------



## Asayur (4. März 2010)

03. Linke ein Clip zu deinem Lieblingsfilm.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuPl7aKi5kU[/youtube]


----------



## Winipek (4. März 2010)

_



11. Poste deinen aktuellen Stundenplan. Falls du keinen hast erzähle von deinem Tagesablauf

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Aufstehen
Kaffe machen 
Zeitung lesen
Frühstückstisch decken
Weckdienst
Frühstück
Waschen/Anziehen 
mit dem Hund rausgehen 
Frühstückstisch abdecken
ins Büro fahren
Arbeiten 
Nach Hause fahren
Mittagessen kochen
Mittagessen essen
Hausaufgaben hilfe
mit dem Hund rausgehen 
ins Büro fahren
arbeiten 
nach Hause fahren
aufräumen/wischen/Wäsche waschen etc.
mit dem Hund raus gehen
Abendbrot 
Fernseh schauen 
Pc an machen 
spielen
Fernseh schauen 
Waschen/ Zähneputzen / ausziehen
ins Bett gehen _


----------



## Neyru (4. März 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]_24. Schreibe auf, was du am anderen Geschlecht am attraktivsten findest._[/font]


Augen ^^'


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

*"79. Wie ist das Universum entstanden? Maximal 5 Sätze."

*_42
_


----------



## Asayur (6. März 2010)

/roll



> 22. Rechtfertige deinen Politischen Standpunkt in maximal 3 Sätzen



Öhm ja... Vive la revolucion... ne ernsthaft:
Ich wähle die, die das beste fürs Volk versprechen, in der Hoffnung, dass sie auch nur 1 Punkt realisieren, denn Lügen tun alle gleich tun.


----------



## Krudi (13. März 2010)

_12. Poste eine Episode seiner Lieblingserie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3iOFpL3D8Q 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2010)

/roll

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]_81. Welcher Künstler hat dich geprägt? Erzähle.
_[/font]Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - sie haben mich entgueltig zum Metal konvertiert.


----------



## Asayur (14. März 2010)

/rnd 1-100

[qoute]
61. Poste deine zu letzt besuchte Schule. (gerne auch mit link)
[/qoute]

Das war die Landesberufsschule Bludenz- Berich Handel http://www.lbs-bludenz.at/


----------



## nemø (14. März 2010)

/roll

00


Poste eine epische Geschichte 

Also dann

Und so begab es sich, das 2 tapfere Recken auszogen, um gegen jene zu kämpfen die sich in den wilden Landen hinter den Bergen verschanzten.
Beritten bewaffnet und gerüstet machten sie sich auf, denn die Gefahr, die sie dort erwartete, war groß, als sie eines Abends in den Bergen , gegen Horden von wilden verteidigt, ferig aufgebaut hatten,------------(erinnert mich im Nachtschwärmer dran, dass ich das weiterschreiben muss)


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

/roll 



> _Poste ein Bild des anderen Geschlechts. Beschreibe es knapp._


_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



This is Amy, she is a female, she also could be from outerspace xD._


----------



## Billy Eastwood (15. März 2010)

_19. Tippe das Wort "Mississipi" so oft und so schell du kannst, bis du einen Rechtschreibfehler machst.

Mississispi ... -.- läuft ja 1a
_


----------



## Kizna (15. März 2010)

/roll 64

Ich werde genauso alt wie ich zocken kann. Sobald ich nicht mehr zocken kann werde ich auch nicht mehr älter, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Asayur (16. März 2010)

/roll





> Schreibe einige Sätze eines berühmten Werkes um. Poste hier.




Two Beer or not two beer, that is not a question (kennt wohl jeder *g*)


Was knattert so spät durch Nacht und Wind
es ist der Vater mit seinem Kind.
Dem Sohne Fritz
im BMW mit Soziussitz



Ups, zu spät gesehen *g*


----------



## Fendrin (16. März 2010)

/roll



> _29. Wer waren die Helden deiner Kindheit?_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Kronas (17. März 2010)

they see me rollin'
they hatin'
_05. Kritis__iere den Poster über dir
_eine kindheit ohne teletubbies ist eine fehlgeschlagene kindheit :O


----------



## Fendrin (18. März 2010)

/roll



> _31. Erzähle deinen Lieblingswitz._



... ich zitiere: "für sein Pet-Heal-Equipp"
(Barlow - Der Jäger)

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

_33. Addiere die Zahl des Posters vor dir zu der 33. Befolge dann die Anweisung der neuen Zahl.

__23. Zeichne einen Beliebigen PC Spielehelden in Paint und poste hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja ich bin mit Picasso verwandt!

EDIT : HUCH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab beim falschen Poster nach der Zahl geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Asayur (4. April 2010)

/roll der Postigkeit




> 61. Poste deine zu letzt besuchte Schule. (gerne auch mit link)




Das war die Landesberufsschule Bludenz- Berich Handel http://www.lbs-bludenz.at/

nach genau 100 Posts nochmal posten, Mann bin ich gut xD


----------

